# Furacão BILL (Atlântico 2009 #2)



## Vince (15 Ago 2009 às 22:25)

No Atlântico por estimativa Dvorak foi considerado que a Depressão Tropical nº3 formada esta manhã já possui ventos de 35kt e com convecção finalmente a surgir no centro acabou de ser considerada a *Tempestade Tropical «Bill»*.
Os antecedentes do «Bill» estão no tópico de seguimento geral:
 Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2009) 


Está previsto que Bill se torne um furacão daqui a 3 ou 4 dias.














> TROPICAL STORM BILL ADVISORY NUMBER   2
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL032009
> 500 PM AST SAT AUG 15 2009
> 
> ...




Além do Bill está em seguimento a Tempestade Tropical Ana, também nomeada hoje
 Tempestade Tropical ANA (Atlântico 2009 #1)



*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste fórum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal. Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do NHC (National Hurricane Center) ou outras entidades com essa função.*

*Links úteis:*
Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Ago 2009 às 04:42)

Sim tudo indica que "Bill" evolua para Furacão. Neste momento é tudo muito precoce e prognósticos só no fim!

As águas do Golfo do México são por natureza mais quentes e se tudo correr bem, este sistema provavelmente irá fortalecer-se.

Não esqueçamos que uma forte onda tropical instável a sul de Cabo Verde está a criar condições propícias para o surgimento de ciclogeneses. 

Os ciclones tropicais obtêm a energia que necessitam do calor latente de evaporação da água do Oceano, e atrás do "Bill" ou de "Ana" está uma atmosfera muito húmida deixada por estes e que poderá servir de porta para o surgimento de um sistema ainda mais forte.

Em relação ao tempo aqui nos Açores posso dizer que as pressões continuam altas o que é normal para esta época do ano e chuva a sério nem vê-la há já largos meses. Contudo, as perturbações (poucas) que cá chegam já atingem o arquipélago com muito fraca actividade originando tempo muito húmido, chuviscos e vento fraco. A falta de água está cada vez mais a fazer-se sentir dado que os Açores são especialmente sensíveis a pequenas alterações do clima, uma vez que são muito dependentes de água dada a sua natureza humida e chuvosa, e como resultado da falta de chuva algumas lagoas de São Miguel estão a baixar consideravelmente os seus níveis de água, coisa nunca dantes vista por aqui.

Vamos lá ver se é desta que a natureza faz-nos uma surpresa a sério e manda um furacão directamente para os Açores (como em alguns anos anteriores), para nos presentear com a bendita água tão essencial aos ecossistemas!


----------



## Vince (16 Ago 2009 às 10:45)

A Tempestade Tropical Bill continua lentamente a intensificar-se, tendo agora 40kt de velocidade estimada. 

Mantém-se as previsões de que se torne furacão na noite de 2ª para 3ªfeira, intensificando-se depois até à categoria 3 embora alguns modelos prevejam intensidades superiores. O trajecto previsto tem vindo a ser ajustado lentamente para norte poupando um impacto directo nas Caraíbas (mas mantendo lateral) sendo contudo de realçar que estas ainda se mantém no cone de incerteza. Outros modelos estão assim a aproximarem-se um pouco previsão que o ECM tem desde há vários dias. E no fim do período do previsão (5 dias) essa curvatura para norte poderia ser ainda mais pronunciada poupando mesmo a costa leste americana devido à formação de um cavado nessa região. Mas são previsões já a muitos dias e o cone ainda permite diferentes cenários e a margem de "tranquilidade" não é muito grande.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (16 Ago 2009 às 20:36)

Sim tudo indica que o Bill passe de tempestade a Furacão!
A ver vamos...


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2009 às 10:25)

*«Bill»* torna-se o primeiro Furacão da temporada no Atlântico, para já Categoria 1. 
Ontem construiu o CDO (Central Dense Overcast) e boa parte do dia esteve ligeiramente a norte do trajecto previsto, o que permite começar a respirar de alívio nas Caraíbas e EUA sendo quase certo que o Furacão curve antes, a maioria dos modelos aponta para isso sendo o UKM uma das poucas excepções. Pelo contrário, nas Bermudas cresce a preocupação. Bill deverá tornar-se um «major» nos próximos dias, pelo menos categoria 3, à medida que foi encontrando água cada vez mais quente










OCH (Ocean Heat Content)















> *...BILL NOW A HURRICANE...THE FIRST OF THE 2009 ATLANTIC SEASON...*
> 
> AT 500 AM AST...0900 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE BILL WAS LOCATED
> NEAR LATITUDE 13.8 NORTH...LONGITUDE 44.0 WEST OR ABOUT 1160 MILES
> ...


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2009 às 17:02)

O furacão BILL continua a deslocar-se para Oeste, atravessando o Atlântico, Para já não representa ameaça mas as previsões indicam que continue a fortalecer-se...






Se as previsões se mantiverem  BILL pode por a Bermuda em grande perigo


----------



## Rog (18 Ago 2009 às 08:15)

Furacão Bill continua a sua intensificação, já se encontra em categoria 2.



> ...BILL STRENGTHENS TO A CATEGORY TWO HURRICANE...
> 
> AT 1100 PM AST...0300 UTC...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE BILL WAS LOCATED
> NEAR LATITUDE 15.0 NORTH...LONGITUDE 48.3 WEST OR ABOUT 865 MILES...
> ...



O NHC prevê que continue a se intensificar e dentro de horas pode tornar-se um "major hurricane" de categoria 3.


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2009 às 13:04)

Rog disse:


> Furacão Bill continua a sua intensificação, já se encontra em categoria 2


 
ainda nao tem um olho decente..


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2009 às 13:57)

stormy disse:


> ainda nao tem um olho decente..



O Bill durante noite e madrugada esteve num EWRC (Eyewall replacement cycle) um pouco prematuro nesta fase, mas por vezes acontece. Após o fim de ciclos desses por norma seguem-se fases muito explosivas se as condições forem boas, que julgo que é o que irá suceder agora ao Bill pois esse ciclo parece ter chegado ao fim.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2009 às 17:21)

O olho do Bill é bastante largo, cerca de 60km. Por vezes avistam-se mesovórtices no interior dele.
Mais logo haverá o primeiro voo de reconhecimento ao Bill, um voo inicialmente previsto para a Ana mas cancelado, e poderemos verificar se as estimativas coincidem com a realidade.


----------



## stormy (18 Ago 2009 às 20:02)

Vince disse:


> O olho do Bill é bastante largo, cerca de 60km. Por vezes avistam-se mesovórtices no interior dele.



o que é que faz com que uns furacoes tenham grandes olhos e outros tenham pequenos? o que leva a formação do olho?


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2009 às 10:35)

stormy disse:


> o que é que faz com que uns furacoes tenham grandes olhos e outros tenham pequenos? o que leva a formação do olho?



A estrutura de um ciclone tropical é bastante complexa, às vezes é confusa de entender pois há coisas que parecem contraditórias mas olhando bem para este esquema percebe-se bem e a formação do olho está associado a subsidência/descida de ar no centro. O esqueme também responde à tua pergunta do outro dia do anticiclone nos níveis altos sobre o ciclone tropical.






A dimensão presumo que dependa de todos os factores, começando na dimensão e estrutura do próprio ciclone e da dinâmica da restante atmosfera, pressão, etc, nunca há 2 ciclones rigorosamente iguais. À medida que um ciclone vai passando por uma grande intensificação o olho tende a comprimir (m as nem sempre) e por vezes colapsa e uma parede exterior à original passa a ser a nova parede do olho.


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2009 às 11:34)

O furacão BILL fortaleceu-se e é agora um Major Hurricane de categoria 4 








> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 190842
> TCPAT3
> BULLETIN
> ...



NHC


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2009 às 11:53)

SIm, já é Categoria 4. Ontem no voo de reconhecimento encontraram ventos ligeiramente mais fortes que o estimado, e hoje continuou a intensificar-se e pelas 10:00 da manhã consideraram um Cat4. 

Em princípio deverá manter-se nesta categoria a partir de agora pelas razões abaixo explicadas, embora na tabela probabilística do NHC haja 10% de probabilidade de chegar a Categoria 5.

As previsões do NHC tem corrido bem até aqui, ele tem subido gradualmente de latitude, as Caraíbas já parecem a salvo. Foi bastante sorte para as Caraíbas e muito provavelmente para os EUA. 

Segundo a explicação do NHC, a subida tem a ver com o enfraquecimento da crista do Anticiclone devido a uma pequena mas oportuna ULL e pequeno cavado em altura bem a norte. Vou tentar mostrar isto em imagens:






O mapa de fluxo 300/850 que se usa para furacões intensos mostra bem a fraqueza da crista que está a ser aproveitada pelo Bill dada a forte tendência de furacões intensos subirem de latitude, se o anticiclone deixar, que é o caso.






Após este pequeno enfraquecimento, a crista do Anticiclone recompõe-se mas em contrapartida, sorte novamente, forma-se um cavado mais profundo no leste dos EUA (indicado na imagem também) que lhe dará o derradeiro impulso para norte. Quer estas perturbações quer o novo cavado mais profundo que está previsto, gerarão em princípio mais windshear que o Bill não tem tido até aqui, inicialmente não será muito significativo mas deverá ser o suficiente para impedir que se intensifique muito mais.








Mas claro que há sempre alguma incerteza, até porque sobre esse cavado mais profundo a chegada dele está mais adiantada ou mais atrasada conforme os modelos, e o "timing" de tudo terá implicações no trajecto final. 

Mas até agora as previsões tem corrido muito bem.


----------



## ct5iul (19 Ago 2009 às 12:19)

O furacão Bill, o primeiro da temporada de furacões do Atlântico este ano, foi elevado à categoria 4 nesta quarta-feira, com ventos máximos de  215 km/h, informou o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos EUA.o centro do Bill esta localizado a cerca de 740 quilómetros a leste das Ilhas Leeward e segue em direcção a oeste-noroeste a 26 km/h a perigosa tempestade pode  fortalecer ainda mais e deve seguir em direcção ao noroeste, informou o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos.

A temporada de furacões, de seis meses, começou em ritmo lento este ano, sem tempestades nos primeiros dois meses e meio, mas ganhou força no fim de semana passado com o avanço de três tempestades tropicais, Ana, Bill e Claudette, formadas em apenas um dia.

A escala Saffir-Simpson vai de 1 a 5, e o nível máximo prevê ventos de mais de 251 km/h
Furacões nas categorias 3, 4 e 5 na escala de intensidade Saffir-Simpson são os do tipo mais destrutivo.
A temporada de furacões vai de 1º de Junho a 30 de Novembro.

imagem do furacão Bill no Oceano Atlântico, ainda distante do Caribe


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2009 às 18:42)

entao a forte convecção faz a PA descer á superficie mas origina um anticiclone em altura ( acumulação de ar em altura resultante do outfow das trovoadas??) depois parte do outflow do furacao afasta-se do centro( tipico de um anticiclone) e outra acaba por voltar a entrar no sistema pelo olho sendo por isso nessessaria elevada SST para re-aquecer e re-humedecer o ar para reentrar nas trovoadas e SCM`S do furacao....
é isto?


----------



## Vince (19 Ago 2009 às 21:59)

Bill mantém-se como categoria 4 medidos com um voo de reconhecimento esta tarde, daqui a poucas horas haverá outro voo. A aparência no satélite é imponente.


----------



## stormy (20 Ago 2009 às 01:07)

Hurricane BILL Forecast Discussion
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Home   Public Adv   Fcst/Adv   Discussion   Wind Probs   Maps/Charts   Archive   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



000
WTNT43 KNHC 192031
TCDAT3
HURRICANE BILL DISCUSSION NUMBER  18
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL032009
500 PM AST WED AUG 19 2009

VISIBLE SATELLITE IMAGES SHOW THAT BILL IS AN IMPRESSIVE HURRICANE
WITH MESOCYCLONES NOTED IN THE EYE...CURVED BANDING FEATURES IN ALL
QUADRANTS AND A WELL-ESTABLISHED OUTFLOW PATTERN.  AN FORCE RESERVE
HURRICANE HUNTER RECENTLY MEASURED 135 KT AT 700 MB...ALONG WITH
SFMR WINDS OF 103 KT AND A MINIMUM PRESSURE OF 947 MB. IN
ADDITION...THERE WAS AN SFMR MEASUREMENT OF 106 KT FROM THE NOAA
MISSION THIS MORNING.  SATELLITE CLASSIFICATION ARE 127 KT FROM
TAFB/SAB AND THE INITIAL INTENSITY IS KEPT AT 115 KT AS A
COMPROMISE OF ALL THESE DATA.

VERY WARM WATERS ARE ALONG THE PATH OF THE HURRICANE FOR THE NEXT
FEW DAYS.  THE BIGGEST QUESTION IS WHETHER THE UPPER ENVIRONMENT
WILL REMAIN FAVORABLE FOR STRENGTHENING.   A PAIR OF UPPER-LEVEL
TROUGHS HAVE THE POTENTIAL TO INDUCE SOME SHEAR ON BILL...ONE ALONG
60W AND OTHER AT ABOUT 70W.  WHILE THE MODELS DISAGREE ON WHETHER
THE FIRST TROUGH WILL AFFECT THE HURRICANE MUCH...MOST MODELS SHOW
SOUTHWESTERLY SHEAR INCREASING IN A COUPLE DAYS AS A RESULT OF THE
SECOND FEATURE.  IN ADDITION...AN EYEWALL REPLACEMENT CYCLE COULD
OCCUR AT ANY TIME WITH A SECONDARY WIND MAXIMUM NOTED AT ABOUT 75 N
MI FROM THE CENTER IN AIRCRAFT DATA.  REGARDLESS...ALL OF THE
RELIABLE MODELS KEEP THE HURRICANE QUITE STRONG FOR THE NEXT
SEVERAL DAYS...AND THE OFFICIAL INTENSITY FORECAST REFLECTS THAT
LIKELIHOOD.  

THE ESTIMATED MOTION IS A LITTLE MORE TO THE RIGHT AND FASTER...NOW
305/17.  STRONG SUBTROPICAL RIDGING SHOULD KEEP BILL ON THIS
GENERAL TRACK FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS WITH A GRADUAL BEND TOWARD
THE NORTH-NORTHWEST BY THE WEEKEND AS THE HURRICANE MOVES INTO A
BREAK IN THE RIDGE.  SOME OF THE MODELS...SUCH AS THE GFS...NOW
SHOW A SLIGHTLY STRONGER RIDGE OVER THE WESTERN ATLANTIC AND A
SLOWER MID-LATITUDE TROUGH MOVING ACROSS THE EASTERN UNITED STATES. 
IF THIS SOLUTION IS CORRECT...BILL WOULD BE ABLE TO MOVE A LITTLE
FARTHER TO THE WEST BEFORE TURNING TO THE NORTH AND NORTHEAST. 
THERE HAS BEEN A SMALL WESTWARD SHIFT IN MOST OF THE AFTERNOON
MODEL GUIDANCE...AND THE OFFICIAL FORECAST IS SHIFTED IN THAT
DIRECTION.  THIS IS A GOOD TIME TO POINT OUT THAT THERE IS A LOT OF
UNCERTAINTY IN THE LONG-RANGE TROPICAL CYCLONE FORECAST AND ONE
SHOULD NOT FOCUS ON THE EXACT TRACK AT THOSE TIME PERIODS.  

BECAUSE BILL IS A LARGE AND STRONG HURRICANE...SWELLS TRIGGERED BY
THE HURRICANE SHOULD AFFECT THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS...THE
BAHAMAS...BERMUDA AND MOST OF THE EASTERN UNITED STATES DURING
THE NEXT FEW DAYS.  THESE SWELLS WILL LIKELY CAUSE EXTREMELY
DANGEROUS SURF AND LIFE-THREATENING RIP CURRENTS.  PLEASE CONSULT
STATEMENTS ISSUED BY YOUR LOCAL WEATHER OFFICE FOR MORE DETAILS.

FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INITIAL      19/2100Z 19.8N  57.6W   115 KT
 12HR VT     20/0600Z 21.1N  59.7W   120 KT
 24HR VT     20/1800Z 23.0N  62.4W   125 KT
 36HR VT     21/0600Z 25.2N  64.6W   120 KT
 48HR VT     21/1800Z 27.9N  66.6W   120 KT
 72HR VT     22/1800Z 34.0N  69.0W   110 KT
 96HR VT     23/1800Z 42.0N  65.5W    95 KT
120HR VT     24/1800Z 51.5N  50.5W    55 KT...EXTRATROPICAL

$$
FORECASTER BLAKE


o nosso amigo Bill chegará concerteza a tocar a cat.5
o primeiro da epoca e logo a chegar á max intensidade
deixo aqui o site do instituto meteorologico da bermuda ( tem webcam):
http://www.weather.bm/
o serviço meteorologico do canadá:
http://www.ns.ec.gc.ca/msc/index_e.html
e webcams na terra nova ( onde o bil poderá fazer landfall):
http://www.roads.gov.nl.ca/cameras/


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2009 às 10:16)

O Furacão Bill diminuiu um pouco de intensidade, ventos caíram para 110kt (categoria 3), flutuação que se julga temporária, mais logo deverá retomar a categoria 4, comportamento que deverá manter nestes dias. A partir das 96 horas começará a perder as características tropicais ao ficar sob o efeito do windshear do cavado e frente que se formará na costa na leste americana.
Ainda há alguma incerteza sobre o trajecto em relação à Nova Inglaterra, Canadá ou Bermudas.


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2009 às 13:02)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=77a_1250726088


----------



## stormy (20 Ago 2009 às 13:41)

o bil tá num EWRC?


----------



## Rog (20 Ago 2009 às 22:51)

às 21:00 UTC (22h00 Lisboa) Aug 20

Location: 23.8°N 63.2°W
Max sustained: 125 mph / 200km/h
Moving: NW at 18 mph / 29 km/h
Min pressure: 948 mb / hPa

Imagem de satélite das 15h:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Ago 2009 às 18:13)

Vince disse:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=77a_1250726088


 Excelentes imagens! Espectáculo!


----------



## Lightning (22 Ago 2009 às 13:11)

Caso o Bill alterasse a sua rota mais para Sul e viesse na nossa direcção, ele teria força para chegar até nós como tempestade extra-tropical? 

É que segundo a imagem acima, o Bill só irá começar a enfraquecer significativamente a partir de quando passar mais ou menos a Norte dos Açores, tornando-se num ciclone extra-tropical daí para a frente.


----------



## Lightning (22 Ago 2009 às 17:50)

E aqui está ele, começa já a ser mostrado nas run's do GFS, no percurso que o NOAA prevê:






(Lado inferior esquerdo do modelo)


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2009 às 00:36)

Último voo ao Bill encontrou a pressão mínima ainda bastante baixa (961mb) mas ventos já de "apenas" 75kt (139km/h), convecção a diminuir de intensidade e o núcleo já a arrefecer. O furacão já interage com uma frente a Oeste e nas próximas 48 horas deverá perder as características tropicais mantendo-se como depressão extra-tropical com ventos ainda de alguma intensidade mais alguns dias. Aproxima-se agora das províncias canadianas Nova Escócia e Terra Nova. Em 2003 o Furacão Juan surpreendeu pelos muitos estragos que deixou na Nova Escócia, desta vez as populações devem estar melhor prevenidas.


----------



## stormy (24 Ago 2009 às 12:24)

o bill já se tornou numa tempestade extratropical.
após a passagem na terra nova ainda como furacao, o bill perdeu muito rapidamente as caracteristicas tropicais....praticamente passou de furacao a ET sem grande ponto intermedio


----------

